# Shortshifter fitting to quattro



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Following discussion with mckenzie and further research Ive decided to fit a Forge adjustable shortshifter, arrived today so hopefully this weekend between showers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280886105620? ... 805wt_1270

Pics to follow with comments on how the gear stick movement has reduced . . . .


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Let us know if the OE one fitted is the Audi (TTS) short shifter.
Our MY11 (Sept 2010, 60 plate) TDi had one fitted that looked like it had been on from new.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

My MY11 S Line tdi has a short shift as standard. However, my previous tdi ( sport) didn't have one and I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ian is this the one that does front/back but not sideways?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

indeed - this difference between standard stock and apparent short shift stock it was I was researching. Would seem to be next to no difference.

The forge one Ive just bought has an adjustable slot so that when closest to the pivot hole you get the shortest shift - measurements and pics to follow.

My 2010 sline SE apparently has the stock short shift so will compare when I remove and check part numbers etc


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Ian is this the one that does front/back but not sideways?


correct - this has the greatest effect - apparently the side one is less noticable so leaving it for the moment


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I went to the east midlands TT meating last night and a guy called Phil had a short shift and it really was great a big difference.
I want one but I think he said his cost £40! But sounds just like yours Ian


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Nyxx

This is the one I fitted and you tried the other night it's was off eBay and it's been one of the best mods for the price
Audi TT mk1 mk2 A3 S3 Seat Leon Altea Skoda Octavia short shift shifter TDi FSi
Item condition:	New
Compatibility:	This information is not available.
Quantity:	
More than 10 available / 19 sold
£39.99	
Buy it now
Add to basket
Add to Watch list
Postage:	£2.99 - Standard Delivery

Cheers phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

This one Phil?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-m...via-short-shift-shifter-TDi-FSi-/220869663878
Phil do you have yours set on the shortest shift setting?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Yes mate I put it stray to the shortest setting 
It been on the car since around Xmas I think

Love it to bits

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry dave just call you nick Lol

Sorry mate lol


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi nick Yes mate I put it stray to the shortest setting
> It been on the car since around Xmas I think Love it to bits Phil


Hi Phil, tried this morning and got stuck at getting the damned air filter bottom box off. I will get there but seem to be a couple of captive bolts I wasnt expecting in addition to the allan bolt at the inside corner. Did you have the same issue? also I presume you pinned the gear stick in neutral?

PS I had seen this one at £39 and the Forge at £80 and just made a choice - I suspect they are identical but I did get a Forge sticker in the box :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ian

Glad you got one , for me mate I did not have to touch the air box to change it 
They was lots of space to do the job 
The only thing I did was leave it in neutral and 40+ the nut befor undoing it 
For me did not take long just unclip the cable took it off refitted then cables back on

Test drive big smile 

Hope you get it sorted mate

Phil


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

OK all done today - quite straightforward and quite satisfying.

Removed the air filer system, the two captive bolts holding down the air box bottom were rubber plugs that just needed a really hard tug - came off ok . Part number details of the stock shift and measurement info at the end, pics first.

First the fitted stock shift before removal








stock shift fully removed








new shift on - notice the slot to adjust the shift by moving the pin, Ive set it closest
to the spindle for minimum shift 








new shift fully fitted








new shift from above









Now pics of the gear stick in neutral and before and after in 3rd and 4th
with measurements in next post








3rd before








3rd after








4th before








4th after


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

grasmere said:


> First the fitted stock shift before removal


Interesting, yours was also a TTS short shifter as well (8J0 711 046 E)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Now for some measurements:

BEFORE:
from neutral forward into 3rd, travel = 5.2 cm
from neutral back into 4th , travel = 5.2 cm
overall from 3rd to 4th travel = 10.4cm

AFTER:
from neutral forward into 3rd, travel = 3.7 cm (1.5 cm less)
from neutral back into 4th , travel = 3.7 cm (1.5 cm less)
overall from 3rd to 4th travel = 7.4 cm (3cm less)

so eg 3rd to 4th 3cm less travel or reduced by approx 30%
or for every 100 gear movements through neutral eg 1 to 2, 2 to 3, 3 to 4 etc my hand will 
be moving by 3 metres less then with the stock shift :roll:

With the stock shift the distance from main spindle to the fixed pin = 6cm
New shift adjustable slot allows a variable distance from the spindle of 4.25 cm to 7 cm.
I set mine to the minimum of 4.25 ie closest to the spindle

Part numbers on stock shifter on my 2010 quattro S-Line Special Edition:
Stamped on the 'sideways selector guide' MQ350
On the counterweight end BN3 CZ ZSB 8J0 711 046 E
On the underside 5411110 EN-GJS-450-10
On the top arm 8J0 711 051 E

Was it worth it - absolutely 

The gear stick feels so much more slick and deliberate. With my left forearm resting on my armrest
(see pics in other thread ) it is so easy to flick between gears.

Any queries, feel free to ask, if you are thinking of doing it then PM me as I have a couple of extra practical tips too :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > First the fitted stock shift before removal
> ...


thats right - so to get even less shift was a surprise to be honest.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Good to see some proper subjective results there. It's easy to see there is a big difference in travel. But the main thing is, does it feel better to drive for you? Nice write up


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice write up.
Did you just do a simple replacement or did you do it the 'proper' way as documented by Forge in their PDFs by locking the gear lever in place and fiddling with the cables etc?
I could do the former  the latter looks daunting...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Good to see some proper subjective results there. It's easy to see there is a big difference in travel. But the main thing is, does it feel better to drive for you? Nice write up


cheers Dan, yes it just feels so right.
Drove 50 miles today and it really feels like changing gears in a more positive deliberate but without unnecessary extra travel for the same result - if that makes sense.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

m-a-r-k said:


> Nice write up.
> Did you just do a simple replacement or did you do it the 'proper' way as documented by Forge in their PDFs by locking the gear lever in place and fiddling with the cables etc?
> I could do the former  the latter looks daunting...


  Hi Mark - thats exactly how I felt too, hence as much researc h as I could, working out what everything did and when and why so I knew what was happening. 
The side ways shift cable is not removed so nothing changes there.
So what about the main cable. 
The answer is the cable end as per the diagrams 'does' need to be removed from the old shift and hence replaced onto the new shortshift pin. It can be done without any fiddling as you say but If the cable adjuster is not reset then the 'neutral' position of the gearstick will be slightly different. Does it matter? Probably not but I wanted it to be in exactly the same place as original. This was 16.5 cm from the centre of the gear knob to the passenger air bag warning light below the radio.

So when all was back together I simply 1. released the cable adjuster and locked it back (dead easy) 2. positioned the gear stick, (get someone to hold it if you wish but not necessary) 3. unlocked the cable adjuster so it gripped back onto the cable 4. checked gear stick and all was perfect. The locking pin idea for the gearstick just makes all of that quick and precise on a production line if you like.

In summary it all went precisely like the instructions - hardest part? getting the bottom of the airbox off  
HTH


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Ian, you're further comments have simplified the procedure and make it sound easier than Forge's PDFs. I wasn't particularly looking forward to removing the gear shift cover. I prefer it when there's less things to go wrong or, usually in my case, to bugger up.
I think I'll give it a go


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

m-a-r-k said:


> Thanks Ian, you're further comments have simplified the procedure and make it sound easier than Forge's PDFs. I wasn't particularly looking forward to removing the gear shift cover. I prefer it when there's less things to go wrong or, usually in my case, to bugger up.
> I think I'll give it a go


youre welcome mark, again just to clarify - if you release the cable from the shifter and push the cable backwards and forwards the gearstick will move in sync so its a matter of the stick being in the right place and securing the cable clamp as mentioned above so the cable is nothing to do with the gearbox 'per se' so youre not changing anything there just the position of the stick.

Just have all your tools ready, ps torque setting to replace the 13mm nut is 20lb ft (or fairly tight !) 
If you want my mobile in case of a query then PM me :wink:


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Clarification understood thanks. It'll make more sense when I'm 'fiddling' 
I won't be tackling this just yet but I'll certainly contact you if I get into trouble, many thanks for that.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

STOP PRESS = urgent problem with recently fitted Forge short shifter 

Got back off holiday and whilst at dealers being serviced whoever drove the car was clearly a little vigorous with the gearchange though the problem would have happened sooner or later anyway - the problem is in the design of the FORGE short shifter when in 2nd, 4th and 6th gear - read on and check pics . . . .

(Please note - this issue is NOTHING to do with cable adjustment)

Broken plastic slider had come off the side shift bracket making the side to side very sloppy 









you can see the lug on the OEM side shifter is almost OUT of the FORGE short shift slot









this is because the (top) FORGE short shifter slot cuts back whilst the (bottom) OEM one does not









also seen better on this pic of the forge short shifter where the plastic slide is almost out of the slot









with the OEM short shift back on and you can see the plastic lug sits fully in the slot but need to replace the plastic slide









this shortshift http://www.dieselgeek.com/6_Speed_VW_Sh ... sigma6.htm
posted recently from the MK1 forum viewtopic.php?f=2&t=284159
shows what a better designed short shift should be/could be like









I have seen a pic somewhere of a forge short shift where the slot does not cut back so much so clearly
there had been some changes in designs.

Can anyone who has already done this mod check it out and compare notes . . . .
Its not put me off the mod - just want a decent engineered solution . . .


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ian

Wow I had mine off eBay and it had no problems at all.
I check mine each week to look for wear also re-grease 
It seams ok up to yet.
Sorry to hear about yours.

Hope you get it sorted

Cheers

Phil


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Ian , Wow I had mine off eBay and it had no problems at all.
> I check mine each week to look for wear also re-grease, It seams ok up to yet.
> Sorry to hear about yours. Hope you get it sorted Cheers Phil


me too Phil :wink:
would be interested to see a similar pic of the plastic slide on yours when in eg 2nd gear sometime


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ian

Just been to check again, put it into second and it looks half way out .(never seen it like this before 
I think I need to mod it ASAP.
Thanks for letting us know great picks and info too

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ian

I tried many time to get photos on here from my iPad with no look.
I don't know what I doing wrong sorry mate.

I need to try harder lol

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Had my Forge short shift fitted for years with out any problems 8) contact Forge I am sure they will want to hear about any problems www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Ian

You seem to have a very old version of the short shifter.

Please send me your address and I will get a new one out to you.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

forgemotorsport said:


> Ian , You seem to have a very old version of the short shifter. Please send me your address and I will get a new one out to you.


Thanks, arranged with Kris by email today. Interesting to see a different one as this one was purchased very recently.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a couple pics of my THS shifter in collaboration with the side shifter from Forge. Sorry for the quality but the ITG massive intake blocks a lot of light!


















Seems to sit perfectly to me, could probably refresh that red grease at some point though :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Here is a couple pics of my THS shifter in collaboration with the side shifter from Forge. Sorry for the quality but the ITG massive intake blocks a lot of light!
> 
> Seems to sit perfectly to me, could probably refresh that red grease at some point though :lol:


Agreed Dan, looks a better fit altogether - Ill add the THS to my list of possibilities if Forge cannot come up trumps. :wink:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

UPDATE:

Many thanks to Kris at FORGE for sending me the actual latest version of the shortshifter. The one I bought at the start of this thread from an 'authorised Forge reseller' was a style that was circa 3+ years ago.

Pictures below showing the difference. The latest slot is not cut away like the older one and hence the sideshift slide will not come beyond the actual slot as shown in the pics I uploaded earlier.

Dan - your shortshift has been ok as its more like the latest forge device :wink:

Will fit this weekend and probably get the Forge side shift with E shaped plastic guide as on Dans too.

old on top, new at bottom










closer view


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Had my Forge short shift fitted for years with out any problems 8) contact Forge I am sure they will want to hear about any problems http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


Thanks yellow_tt, I did and they have been superb, thanks for the tip. :wink:


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Glad its all sorted


----------



## iaintt (Mar 10, 2016)

My first post on the forum. Apols if not in quite the right category, but it's the nearest/most relevant I can find.
I have bought a FORGE "Audi, VW, SEAT, and Skoda 6 Speed Adjustable Quick Shifter" Product code: FMVWQS £90.16Inc VAT
for my 2013 Audi TT Coupe 1.8 tfsi (Not a Quattro !).
Erring on the side of caution, in deferrence to a currently painful back, I took the kit up to my local garage for fitting. After several phonecalls between the garage and Forge Motorsport it was mutually agreed that there was no way the alloy shifter casting would fit on my particular car. This came as much of a surprise to Forge as it did to me - and I can only trust the garage's knowledge and competence.
Obviously I am now searching for another short shifter and would appreciate any advice on the matter. 
I've had a look at the TWM Performance Audi TT Mk2 (06-14) Short Shifter, which appears to be a different design, but it costs £137 in the USA with a shipping charge of around £34. I would hate to order one only to find it doesn't fit and have to be sent back. Any thoughts on the matter ? I would guess there are some available in Germany, but as yet not found anything I'm willing to take a chance on.
UPDATE . The supplied unit will not fit my 2013 TT because it has the VAG MQ250 transmission. The counterbalance arm on the original quadrant is curved upwards to clear the solenoid on top of the starter motor. The Forge item has a flat counterbalance ( in the same horizontal plane as the rest of the quadrant), which does not allow it to clear the solenoid. Drastic surgery, like cutting off/grinding the end of the arm might allow it to operate, but one would obviously lose the benefits of it being counterbalanced.
You can easily check your transmission by looking for the casting number MQ250 as indicated in the photo by the red arrow.
(can't seem to get photos to load - will have another go in the morning !). 
After a bit of correspondence with Dieselgeek in the US they have assured me that the "Sigma 5 Five Speed Short Shifter for MK5, MK6 and MK7" $189 + shipping, will fit my 1.8 tfsi and will also work with the 6 speed box which it has. From the photos they show, and reading the reviews, it sounds as if this might be the answer. See it at http://www.dieselgeek.com/MK5_5_Speed_V ... sigma5.htm
This unit they claim will reduce both side to side, & fore and aft lever travel by about 30%. It certainly looks as though it will fit, and looks impressively well made with better cable 'joints'. To be continued.


----------

